# VR zuviel erwartet?



## Matlock (5. Januar 2020)

Hallo

Mein letzter Beitrag liegt schon eine Weile zurück,aber durch das Thema VR ist mein Interesse an PC und Brille wieder geweckt. 

Auch wenn ich eigentlich zu alt zum Zocken bin,hat mich diese Geschichte rund um VR doch mächtig beeindruckt. 
Auf YT habe ich mir schon Videos von Voodoo angeschaut der einem auf sympathischer Weise die Sache VR erklärt und näher bringt.

Bevor ich mein Anliegen vorbringe sind hier meine PC Daten,so das ihr euch besser ein Bild machen könnt.

Mein PC läuft mit Win 10 Pro

Grafikkarte ist eine R590 Nitro Special mit 8GB 

Als CPU kommt ein Ryzen 5 2600+ zum Einsatz 

Speicher ist ein G.Skill AEGIS F4-3000C16D-16GISB Memory 16GB DDR4 ( 2x8GB)

Board ist ein MSI B 450 Gaming + AM4

Nun zu meiner Frage die gezielt um die Grafik geht.

Da ich eine Rift S besitze und auch diverse Einstellungen mit dem DebugToll oder den neusten Treiber der Grafikkarte getestet habe,laufen Spiele wie
Robo Recall oder Moss super gut.

Kein Ruckeln oder stottern bei der Bewegung der Hände.

Aber...wenn ich No Man's Sky oder Stormland spiele ruckelt es und sieht mehr wie bescheiden aus.
Einstellungen runter , DebugToll  aus 
aber auch das bringt keine Besserung. 

FPS liegen fast immer bei 80 außer bei den Spielen gehen die Fps drauf und runter.

Liegt es nun an meinem Rechner oder erwarte ich einfach Zuviel? 
Kann ich an irgendeiner Stelle mein System übertakten? oder einstellungen an der Rift selber ändern?

Eigentlich sollte doch alles geschmeidig laufen mit dem Pc.

Wenn so eine Frage schon beantwortet wurde habe ich sie nicht gefunden, würde mich in dem Fall aber über einen Link freuen. 

Mfg


----------



## Der_Strumpf (5. Januar 2020)

Für 1440p@80Hz darf es ruhig eine potentere Grafikkarte sein. Eventuell taktet aber auch der Ram nur mit 2133Mhz.


----------



## Ruvinio (5. Januar 2020)

Ich hab ne 1080 Ti, die ihre 2063MHz bei 55°C hält und deren Speicher bei 6000MHz getaktet ist und in Elite Dangerous z.B. kriege ich die mit der Rift S vollkommen problemlos ins Limit.

Letztlich ist es auch bei VR nicht anders als beim "normalen" 2D-Gaming: Die Regler etwas nach Links zu schieben ist keine Schande


----------



## HisN (5. Januar 2020)

Matlock schrieb:


> Liegt es nun an meinem Rechner oder erwarte ich einfach Zuviel?
> Kann ich an irgendeiner Stelle mein System übertakten? oder einstellungen an der Rift selber ändern?
> 
> Eigentlich sollte doch alles geschmeidig laufen mit dem Pc.



Schau hin was Dein System macht.

Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka zu lahm für mehr FPS. Graka übertakten (10% sind drinne, reichen 10% nicht um die FPS zu erreichen die Du Dir wünscht .. neue Graka oder Regler nach rechts).
VRAM der Graka voll: Graka mit mehr VRAM nötig
RAM zu 80% oder mehr gefüllt: Zu wenig RAM für Deine Software
Nix von alldem: Die CPU ist zu lahm für das was Du haben möchtest, auch hier ... eventuell sind 10% mehr Leistung über das OC der CPU drinne, sollte man schon absehen können das 10% nicht ausreichen ist eine neue CPU nötig, oder Regler weiter nach rechts.


----------



## Ruvinio (8. Januar 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka zu lahm für mehr FPS. Graka übertakten (10% sind drinne, reichen 10% nicht um die FPS zu erreichen die Du Dir wünscht .. neue Graka ...



Ja, genau das habe ich gerade*heul* Aber ich befürchte stark, der Versuch, dies mit einer 2080 Ti zu beheben, wird enttäuschend verlaufen. Also warte ich die nächste GPU-Generation ab und optimiere solange an den Reglern rum.


----------

